# Alles updaten?!

## zORN

Hallo...

ich wollt eigentlich nur mal nachfragen... wie man sein komplette Gentoo-System auf dem laufenden hält... sprich gerade die Sicherheitspatches etc... 

hab hier im forum was von "emerge World" oder so gesehen.. aber da stand auch was von wegen.. das damit nicht alle pakete geupdatet werden... was muss ich also nun tun.. damit mein komplett system... auch mit kernel sourcen etc.. aufm aktuellen stand bleibt?!

Dank Euch...und bye...

Rouven

----------

## hakan

emerge system

----------

## zORN

ah.. dank dir.. und damit werden wirklich ALLE installierten pakete geupdatet sollte es neue versionen geben?! ... oder wird einfach alles neu ausm inet gezogen und compiliert.. auch wenn es nicht wirklich nen update vom paket gibt... also z.b. bei x... datt muss ich nicht wirklich unnütz compilieren.. wenn es nicht nötig ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Qubax

mit 

```
emerge -u system
```

 "nur" die für das system wichtigen dinge upgedatet, zum vergleich wird mit 

```
emerge -u world
```

 versucht alle vorhandenen sachen upzudaten

als beispiel wird mit world opera upgedatet,was bei system nicht geschehen würde

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube er muß bei einem neuen patch komplett compiliert werden,was halt bei sachen wie x dann schon etwas dauern kann

zum schnell ausprobieren 

```
emerge -pu world
```

 ud du siehst was er gerne updaten würde, mit system siehst dann eben das für das system wichtige

----------

## zORN

hey super.. dank dir für deine antwort.. werde ich dann mal @home ausprobieren...

----------

## RaymaN

Hallo,

leider mußte ich schon feststellen das sich nicht alles in "world" einträgt. Wenn man sein system wirklich komplett up2date haben will sollte man folgende schritte machen:

Als erstes benötigt man das "gentoolkit"  :Smile:  also:

```

emerge gentoolkit

```

das sind einige administrative scripts für gentoo-linux drin. Unteranderem auch das proggie "qpkg". Wenn man es wie folgt aufruft:

```

qpkg -I -nc

```

Dann bekommt man eine komplette liste von den Paketen die man installiert hat. Dabei bedeutet -I soviel wie INDEX, das zeigt alle Pakete an. -nc bedeutet NOCOLORS, also keine farben.

Somit ist man in der lage eine neue world-datei zu erstellen  :Smile: 

Vorerst sollte man seine eigene world-datei sicher:

```

cd /var/cache/edb/

mv world world.old

```

Danach generiert man seine eigene world-datei mit (ich hab die alte vorher gelöscht):

```

qpkg -I -nc > /var/cache/edb/world

```

das war es, jetzt braucht ihr bloß mal ein:

```

emerge rsync && emerge -p -u world

```

und ihr seht was er updaten würde  :Wink: 

ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen.

bye bye

RAy

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pietschy

Ahem,

hätte ein 

```

emerge rsync && emerge -ue world 
```

nicht den gewünschten Effekt ???

Ronny

----------

## hakan

ich denke schon, oder????

ich update jetzt mal weiter auf 1.4,  hoffe das es danach noch funzt....

----------

## maystorm

 *hakan wrote:*   

> ich update jetzt mal weiter auf 1.4,  hoffe das es danach noch funzt....

 

Hast Du vor, nach dem Gentoo 1.4 Upgrade Guide vorzugehen?

----------

